# Copper bowls for Kitchenaid/Hobart N-50 mixers



## ambrosiafood (Sep 5, 2004)

I found a source on the internet that makes them -- similar to the one I bought from Bridge Kitchenware!

Bridge Kitchenware does not make or sell them anymore, so I was looking around and look what I found!:bounce:

"Thank you for your interest on our up and coming Kitchen Aid copper bowls to fit the specifications of the mixers. There will be 3 models 1) professional 600, 2) Heavy Duty, 3) Artisan / twist lock model."

David Black
French Copper Studio
North American Division"
[email protected]
http://www.frenchcopperstudio.com/

[/IMG]


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Boy those are nice!

Best Regards Cakerookie....


----------



## ambrosiafood (Sep 5, 2004)

I thought they were not only gorgeous, but practical too for egg whites!

I was immediately hooked!:smoking:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Would also be great if you had to add hot sugar to a recipe like Italian Buttercreme.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------

